# Other Makes LSV 2009 Stealth Patriot LSV Electric Vehicle - Brand New!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Jan-12-2010 10:12:13 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $13,500.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

